# Powder and bullet suggestions needed



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to start loading for 357 magnum and 38 special. I'm just looking for some powder/bullet suggestions. From going through my load manuals it looks like Alliant 2400 is the go to powder for the 357 for pretty much any bullet weight. The 357 loads will be going through a 6.5" Ruger Blackhawk. I'd like to develop some hunting and some plinking loads.

For the 38 special I'm looking to just build some plinking ammo to practice with a 1 7/8" barreled s&w 642. I'm pretty open to powder choices for this one. I'd like to stay away from non-jacketed bullets for now, but might try some later on.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

For good hunting loads you picked about the best pistol powder IMO as far as plinking loads for the 38 special, I shoot 148 gr hollow based wadcutters with I think about 3.5 gr bullseye, they of course are not a copper jacketed bullet but the speeds are low enough the lead fowling is kept slight, and they have a very light recoil. I am teaching a hunter ed class tonight but if I get time I'll dig out my loads for some data for you.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Wyo. Anyone else with suggestions??


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I use Unique for both plinking wise and 2400 for hunting.


----------

